

The most incredible time-lapse video I’ve ever seen - deusclovis
http://www.danoah.com/the-most-amazing-time-lapse-video-ive-ever-seen

======
andrewvc
It's an interesting genre, the time-lapse while pan in HD with hyperbolic
music. But I'm just burned out on them. Something about these videos just
seems overwhelmingly self important and cheesy.

~~~
themgt
Everyone would be much better off watching Koyaanisqatsi for time-lapse pan
with good music and less self-importance: <http://www.hulu.com/watch/27800>

~~~
jaytaylor
Unfortunately Hulu is so over-saturated with advertisements you have to be
willing to put up with ads throughout the whole presentation, and heaven
forbid you try to jump through to see what lies in store.. (79 seconds
remaining)

~~~
alexqgb
Jesus, if there's _one_ movie that ought to be seen without commercial
interruption, that's it. The whole thing is about condemning the commercial
interruption of the biosphere. Koyaanisqatsi on Hulu a bit like seeing
advertisements for bacon during "Babe".

~~~
cupcake-unicorn
Oh wow, I agree. The commercials on it are surreal.

------
theon144
>In layman’s terms… he used a camera. Not a camcorder. A DSLR camera. And he
put each individual picture together on a computer to make it into a video.

That's... exactly how time-lapses are usually done. Not sure where the
amazement comes from exactly.

~~~
ChuckMcM
So what he gets is closer to what you would get with real cinematography gear
than you do with even pro-sumer type camcorders which code to a particular
video format.

Unlike others I'm not raging anti-HDR, my eyes tend to see in HDR and so these
images can look more "real" to me than images which have more limited dynamic
range.

I do however really dislike the motion compensation TVs that make movies look
like video. That suggests making an impressionist painting look like a
polaroid is a "good" thing when part of the art is the look. Why I don't get
the same negativity about HDR I don't know.

------
jonemo
I don't have a favorite movie or a favorite book or favorite band. But I have
a favorite time scaled video. It shows an owl. Make sure the quality is set to
1080p and you are in fullscreen mode, or you'll miss half the action:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ji_x8RU4zIo&NR=1](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ji_x8RU4zIo&NR=1)

It's just an animal doing what it's doing, no post processing or dramatic
cuts. Yet, watching all the details of what's happening in the short sequence
amazes me every time I watch it. It's also the only thing I ever had on my
screen that made my cat show a reaction (she treats it like a wall otherwise).

edit: Had conflated time lapse and slow motion. Fixed the text and will never
come to Hackernews while having my mind filled with other work again. Ever.

~~~
wlesieutre
While the owl is neat, slow motion is basically the opposite of time lapse

~~~
baddox
I'd call it more of a dual than an opposite. They're both showing you things
you cannot see with the "naked eye" due to time limitations.

------
mehrzad
Other nice ones:

<http://vimeo.com/22439234>

<http://vimeo.com/51454212> (founder of ReadItLater/Pocket)

~~~
sabot
<http://vimeo.com/40234826>

For me, this is by far the most awe-inspiring.

~~~
rbanffy
<https://vimeo.com/24410924> is also quite amazing.

------
acrim
If you like this then you should check out Baraka, this film has a few shots
that were inspired by it. The follow up - Samsara - is also excellent.

~~~
StephenFalken
Back in 1985, Ron Fricke, the same director of _Baraka_ (1992) and _Samsara_
(2011), created the most impressive time-lapse film ever made till then. It
was called _Chronos_ and it's available online [1]. It's very interesting to
watch how the moving pictures match the soundtrack to capture the essence of
Time [2].

[1] <http://youtu.be/1K9N9flhOx4>

[2] <http://youtu.be/1K9N9flhOx4?t=25m24s>

------
epaulson
The author writes: "If you can, watch in in HD. This one needs to be watched
in HD."

There's a regional TV, furniture, and appliance store here in Madison that has
an LG 84" 4K TV on display (resolution - 3840 X 2160P) and they're using this
loop, along with some similar indoor shots of big shopping mall atriums and
cities at night as their demo.

If you can view it on a 4K TV, that's the way to watch it, not just HD.

I asked the salesman what's driving the TV, because I didn't think BluRay had
the bandwidth to do it. They said they were running the demo loop off a hard
drive, and they didn't have any other content that specifically used the full
4K resolution. (He tried to sell me that the upconversion would make my
existing 1080P devices look better.) Their price was $16,999 for the TV, and
they told me they had actually sold one. Way beyond what I can afford, but I
left wanting one.

~~~
bhauer
Does Vimeo even have an ultra HD mode? It looks decent on my desktop monitor
(2560x1600), but I'm fairly certain Vimeo was just streaming me 1080.

------
syassami
I was just thinking it would be cool to turn your desktop into a slow moving
time lapse (extends throughout the day), many of the shots in the film would
make a nice wallpaper.

I have too many side projects ATM, someone go build this!

------
hfsktr
While I was watching I couldn't tell (on some parts) how it was different from
just filming. I understand there are probably differences with quality but
beyond that? Not saying it wasn't good just might not be my thing.

~~~
eCa
You have a combination of very long time between shots (eg the people walking
on the beach), and very long shots (eg the flowing river, where each
individual shot probably is ~20-30 seconds). Most of this is impossible to
shoot as regular video.

~~~
hfsktr
That was maybe what confused me. For some reason I thought they were all still
shots but then there was motion. Thanks, I wasn't even considering things like
exposure time.

------
glomph
Time-lapses are very cool, but this one is pretty generic and has lots of the
flaws people spend a lot of time trying to avoid in theirs. It has some very
disconcerting focus changes and unreal looking edges, as well as some very
uncanny stark lines.

------
givan
<http://vimeo.com/24253126> ocean sky at night

------
tlrobinson
See also: <http://timescapes.org/>

------
xyproto
Wish it was on youtube instead,I could not watch it on my tablet.

~~~
dangrossman
It is on YouTube, along with his other timelapse videos. This isn't a new one.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewTU7DNP500>

------
mikeratcliffe
Wow, that makes me homesick for Moab and Arches in general.

------
whiddershins
I wonder if he bothered to license the music.

------
K2h
music is - Thomas Sunshine (Adagio in D Minor) by John Murphy

theme from scifi movie sunshine

